
A Gentle Introduction to Bitcoin Core Development - altoz
https://medium.com/@jimmysong/a-gentle-introduction-to-bitcoin-core-development-fdc95eaee6b8
======
taariqlewis
Thank you for keeping it gentle. Consensus is very hard to understand, but
very easy to break.

